# Body droppin my 720 extra cab



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)

the Z24 popped the head gasket so it is no longer good to me as a daily...might as well make it a custom right?


----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)

+


----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## trikee (Nov 4, 2010)

thats a tidy setup you've got going there mate.
what was the idea with turning the upper control arms upside down?


----------

